# ترنيمة "الشهد يقطر من شفتيه" بأداء 8 مرنمين



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

ترنيمة الشهد يقطر من شريط ابتهج بالرب
اداء صوتى : زياد شحاده / جوليانا / سامر / عبير نعمة / إيريني ابو جابر / جرير / عيسى كعبر  / غسان بطرس

كلمات الترنيمة 
_______________
+ الشهد يقطر من شفتيه                  جلال الملكِ باين عليه
+ رجلاه تشبه نحاس مصقول                 مكتوب على فخده ملك الملوك
+ وشعره أبيض كأنقى صوف                   صدره مرصع لؤلؤ مرصوص
+ جماله الباهر سبى القلوب                 عريس مبارك خالى العيوب
+وبدمه دخل قدس الأقداس                 فوجد فداءً لجميع الناس
+ والأن جالس على اليمين                    يتراءي و يشفع فى المؤمنين
+والان يأتى من اعلى سماه               وبمركباته ياخدنا معاه
+ الشهد يقطر من شفتيه                  جلال الملكِ باين عليه

:new5: لتحميل الترنيمة من هنا  :new5:


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "الشهد يقطر من شفتيه" بأداء 8 مرنمين*

ميرسى يا جينا على تعبك انا نزلت الترنيمة 
بس نفسى اعرف الناس كانت بتطلب الترنيمة دى على اى اساس ​


----------



## K A T Y (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "الشهد يقطر من شفتيه" بأداء 8 مرنمين*

_*ميرسي يا جينا لتعبك*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "الشهد يقطر من شفتيه" بأداء 8 مرنمين*



oesi_no قال:


> ميرسى يا جينا على تعبك انا نزلت الترنيمة
> بس نفسى اعرف الناس كانت بتطلب الترنيمة دى على اى اساس ​



ليه ياجورج بالعكس الترنيمة حلوة والاداء الجماعى بيعمل للترنيمة طعم تانى
على العموم الناس ازواق​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "الشهد يقطر من شفتيه" بأداء 8 مرنمين*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ميرسي يا جينا لتعبك*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك نورتينى​


----------



## zimos (15 فبراير 2009)

جميلة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## shekooooo (4 مارس 2009)

_*شكلها ترنيمه حلوه أوي واضح من كلامها*_


----------



## جون برتي (5 يوليو 2009)

*ترنيمة جميلة خالص 

ومرنمينها كمان

وشكرا ليك على تعبك ياحبيب يسوع

باااااااااااااااااى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه يا جينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيمة يا جينا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Ayoub Saad (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة "الشهد يقطر من شفتيه" بأداء 8 مرنمين*



oesi_no قال:


> ميرسى يا جينا على تعبك انا نزلت الترنيمة
> بس نفسى اعرف الناس كانت بتطلب الترنيمة دى على اى اساس ​



*الناس بتطلبها علشان بتوصف شويه من حلاوة وجمال يسوع

الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلك نور لجميع الامم من خلال المسيح
*
*شكراً اختنا الحبيبه على الترنيمه الجميله وجارى التحميل*


----------

